# need help on blind retrieves



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I will try to make this as short as possible, I know I am starting this very late but I am in a position now where I have a lot more time to spend with my female lab than I did before. She is 3 and generally catches on to things quickly. I have been doing some basic drills for a couple of days based around blind retreives and I am at the point where I need some help. I have been using the hand signals for left , right , back but how do you signal for the dog to come towards you ? My other question is I have my dog to the point where she will sit and face me on a whistle blow and I know this is down the road but do you give whistle blows for left , right back, come ,ecttt or is that all done by hand signals only? If you do use whistle commands for directions can dogs differ from 1 whistle blow 2 whistle blows 3 whistle blows ect ? Any help would be much appreciated as I am looking forward to spending a lot of training time with my dog this summer and getting in some memorable hunts with her in the fall !
Thanks Adam


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Here are your questions in order:



> *I have been using the hand signals for left , right , back but how do you signal for the dog to come towards you ? *


The come in whistle is standard. This is usually trilled (toot toot toot). You teach this by linking the command (come or here) with the whistle.



> *My other question is I have my dog to the point where she will sit and face me on a whistle blow and I know this is down the road but do you give whistle blows for left , right back, come ,ecttt or is that all done by hand signals only?*


The hand signals are accompanied by a command as you are giving the signal. Either "OVER" or "BACK" Don't use the whistle, it will confuse the dog.

Sit whistle is usually one sharp blast. Come in is trilled (toot, toot, toot) No other whistle commands are normally used.

Now my biggest suggestion is buy a book or three. 
Here are my suggestions:
"Training Retrievers for the Marshes and Meadows" by James Spencer
"The 10 Minute Retriever" by John and Amy Dahl
"Teaching Retrievers to Handle" by DL Walters

All can be found at www.lcsupply.com

The next thing to do is join a retriever club. Do a search for AKC, UKC-HRC, and NAHRA. This is the best resource. You will find people with lots of dog knowledge, access to grounds and birds.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Great Advice above!!!!

The following DVD / Manuals
May I suggest 3 Handed Casting From Evan Graham (it teaches you the Mini T,Single T and the Double T . ,SmartFetch DVD or book series by Evan Graham, or Retriever's From The Inside Out by Butch Goodwin.I have them all in stock in my store with the link below.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry, should've plugged a site sponsor.

If you do buy the Evan Graham books try not to let the stickmen distract you. They get rather intimidating to a nw trainer. But his books are very thorough.

Brian


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

brianb said:


> Sorry, should've plugged a site sponsor.
> 
> If you do buy the Evan Graham books try not to let the stickmen distract you. They get rather intimidating to a nw trainer. But his books are very thorough.
> 
> Brian


Your fine and you offered great advice!!! I do have the 10 minute retriever on order and I haven't seen or read the other two but am very interested in carrying what people recommend.Thanks for the heads up on some new idea's.


----------

